# Uit de Oude Doos: "Primeur in Nederland: Nieuwe IWC Corner bij Ace & Dik Juweliers"



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Soms werd er in onze forums een NL-talig bericht gepost, zoals deze van maart 2007 (!):




> *Primeur in Nederland: Nieuwe IWC Corner bij Ace & Dik Juweliers*





> Amsterdam, 21 februari 2007
> 
> In samenwerking met IWC heeft Ace Juweliers Groep de allernieuwste IWC Corner geïnstalleerd in het filiaal aan de Van Baerlestraat te Amsterdam. Ace & Dik is een van de oudste IWC dealers van Nederland en ondanks dat er reeds een IWC Corner bevond, is het een primeur voor Nederland dat de nieuwste IWC Corner wordt gepresenteerd bij Ace & Dik Juweliers.
> 
> ...


----------

